# ACE is the place



## Kevin M (Apr 23, 2005)

I stopped by ACE Hardware the other day and found they have displays full of assorted hardware pieces. (ACE Hardware--might be a connection) Anyway, I found a tray full of nylon bushings with assorted ID and OD's. I bought a few with 1/4" ID x 1" length and now use them to make bushings for my barrel trimmer. Works great! I made another Baron tonight and did not have a cutter for the larger tube so I put a nylon bushing on the lathe and turned it down to fit and slid it on my 7mm trimmer. They have trays full of goodies like this and I will have to take a closer look next I get in the store.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Apr 23, 2005)

Good idea Kevin!!  I work at a True Value Hardware and they have the same type of nylon bushings---will have to take a closer look too.


----------



## woodscavenger (Apr 23, 2005)

Great tip!  Thanks


----------



## Fred in NC (Apr 24, 2005)

I have used nylon bushings from the hardware store for a while now.  They make good spacers too (to fill up the mandrel after the regular bushings).


----------



## MDWine (Apr 28, 2005)

Every couple of weeks I go to my friends hardware store and just walk around and look.  I tell them I'm just looking for stuff I can't live without!  It's one of the "old time" hardware store, where you would never be able to find anything without the guys that work there.  It is a great place!!  There's definitely treasure to be found in those walls full of the parts cabinets!  Home Depot/Lowes/etc have their place, I guess, but give me a good 'ole home town hardware store any time![]


----------



## jdavis (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 28, 2005)

Some of my best gadget solutions come from just going there and looking through the drawers[][]


----------

